# New Record?



## Notenoughtime

https://www.chron.com/lifestyle/tra...d-breaking-tarpon-13290117.php#photo-16297241

If they released her, where did they catch her? Port O, but that certainly looks pretty far inshore. Anyone hear anymore details than the article?


----------



## tommy261

Definitely a good catch, but looks like she is in bad shape, at least for a release... idk .


----------



## Trout chaser 88

That aint got nothing on this one

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bn6jNEonF7G/


----------



## Scott A

When I saw the original photos on Facebook, I doubted it was a 245 lb fish. My guess was about a 210 lb fish. The article says the fish was 81 x 46. Even if the length measurement was fork length, which most anglers in Texas measure overall length, the fish comes in around 225 lbs. (assuming all measurements are correct and they actually had a tape measure). I find most anglers guess measurements using spare leader/fishing line or trying to use some other highly inaccurate measurement, since most don't carry that length of tape. Giving them the benefit of the doubt that they had an actual tape, the fish comes in at around 225lbs. (check it here - http://www.itarpon.org/how-much-does-it-weigh-.html) No doubt a big fish but not 245 lbs. Sorry. Wish the author of the article had done some simple homework on that one before publishing information which is inaccurate. The fish will not be certified as a state records. Still, nice fish.


----------



## Scott A

PS - I did some standard calculating to try and determine how they might have come up with 247.6 lbs as a weight. Best I can figure, the numbers were close to 81x46 and running the historic Length x Girth(squared)/800 you still are weight short of 247 lbs. My guess is they did it by dividing by 700 and not 800. That lands you really close to the 247. Again, that is all speculation.


----------



## Notenoughtime

I'm more interested if they caught it in that close than the official weight. I know those big ones roam off the beach up to a couple of miles out but have any that big been caught in the passes/bay?


----------



## Scott A

Perspective.


Here are some photos of big tarpon. 246 - 242 - 192 lbs in that order. This is why I just doubted the 247 lb number when I first saw pictures.


----------



## Scott A

This tarpon just doesn't look like 245 lbs.
https://www.chron.com/lifestyle/tra...d-breaking-tarpon-13290117.php#photo-16297243


----------



## Scott A

Notenoughtime said:


> I'm more interested if they caught it in that close than the official weight. I know those big ones roam off the beach up to a couple of miles out but have any that big been caught in the passes/bay?


Yes. All the way up and down our coast. Tagging has shown large tarpon use rivers and estuaries, way more than originally thought. See data here (click).


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Way cool info! Thanks for posting and all you do for the fishery! Sir


----------



## Scott A

Just FYI - I don't mean to be knocking these guys. Any way you slice it, this is a fish of a lifetime and a couple lifetimes on the Texas coast. Measuring large tarpon is an art, even for guys that are fully equipped to land and measure big fish. It is difficult under the best of circumstances. Over-estimating is very common and totally understandable. Everybody just needs to remember that all the weight calculations and weight graphs for tarpon are FORK LENGTH, not overall length. Texas is an odd-ball state in that we measure fish to overall length, not like most states that use fork length. This creates lots of confusion and confusion on the water as to what the fish weighs. The original Length x Girth(squared)/800 was originally designed for tarpon and has been used on all different types of fish. While close, research has shown that once the fish get bigger, it is less accurate. The guys I work with at the University of Miami have really done a lot of work. The weight graph (click here) that we use now is based on a lot of catch data just for tarpon. The formula is way to complicated to try and do by hand. BTT has/had an app for that, but it was using an older version of the formula and is not as accurate. We are hoping to get a similar app prepared using the new formula for 2018. Stay tuned.

The only thing I will add is that if you intend to release a large tarpon (over 70 lbs), it is best to leave it in the water. Tarpon are tough, so we can't say one way or the other if this fish died, but the chances go way down if they are pulled from the water. Also something that many anglers do not know. Based on the messy deck, I don't feel positive about this fish's chances. Even if a tarpon looks good when it swims away, it can die quickly thereafter.


----------



## milnejk

Just Googled the stats on the current State record tarpon. The 229# fish measured 91"long with a 46" girth. The fish caught in this thread is 10" shorter. Great fish tho.


----------



## Cozumel Annie

Terrific catch, but not 245.


----------



## salty_waders

Notenoughtime said:


> http://www.chron.com/lifestyle/trav...d-breaking-tarpon-13290117.php#photo-16297241
> 
> If they released her, where did they catch her? Port O, but that certainly looks pretty far inshore. Anyone hear anymore details than the article?


The article states that they were catching bull reds and sharks, which means they were likely fishing at the jetties. The fish was probably hooked at the jetties and then swam inland. The shore in the background could be Chester Island or the backside of Matagorda Island.


----------



## c hook

*agreed*



Scott A said:


> This tarpon just doesn't look like 245 lbs.
> http://www.chron.com/lifestyle/trav...d-breaking-tarpon-13290117.php#photo-16297243


but it does look like a dead tarpon. a long time out of the water for a clean release.


----------



## Scott A

c hook said:


> but it does look like a dead tarpon. a long time out of the water for a clean release.


The eye in the later pictures does not look good.


----------



## Capt. AB

If you want the record, you have to bring it to the dock. Basing records from measurements on the water and eye witnesses is a joke.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*No way*

245#

A 200# + fish though -- not long enough 92" and that girth would come close - take a LOT of walking and recovery the prevent shark food - fish was landed in front of old Coast Guard station.
- I am guessing that the 81" length was a misprint -


----------



## Trouthappy

Looks like it was caught by accident in Saluria Bayou. If they killed it, they should have weighed it back on shore. If they dropped it overboard, it's doubtful it survived. One thrash of that tail, and those guys would have dropped it or been knocked overboard. It doesn't look that big to me.


----------



## c hook

*in the beginning*



Scott A said:


> The eye in the later pictures does not look good.


I started tarpon fishing in 2006, not that long ago. It took me a couple years to realize, if I planned on releasing, get them to the boat as quickly as possible and do not take them out of the water. I've upped my gear a notch so as to shorten the fighting time, this is critical for a high survival rate. Each to his own, but I personally would not kill a fish, even if I thought it was a record. I still do not understand kill tournaments, give each boat a tape and a cheap camera with specific instructions, got to be a better way. Most tarpon fishermen are ethical and will not cheat a tournament, simply because it is about self dignity and honor.


----------



## Meadowlark

c hook said:


> I started tarpon fishing in 2006, not that long ago. It took me a couple years to realize, if I planned on releasing, get them to the boat as quickly as possible and do not take them out of the water. I've upped my gear a notch so as to shorten the fighting time, this is critical for a high survival rate. Each to his own, but I personally would not kill a fish, even if I thought it was a record. I still do not understand kill tournaments, give each boat a tape and a cheap camera with specific instructions, got to be a better way. Most tarpon fishermen are ethical and will not cheat a tournament, simply because it is about self dignity and honor.


Excellent points c hook.

Started back in 1973 myself and to my knowledge other than the first Tarpon I caught which was killed, over 100 Tarpon caught since then have been successfully released. The trick is to never, ever take them out of the water, IMO.


----------



## Bullitt

Nice catch


----------

